# Unable to burn CDs



## Nilrem (Apr 16, 2011)

Ive been trying for the past four days to burn an audio CD with a CD/DVD Writer that Ive used previously for this purpose. Now I am suddenly unable to burn the CDs. Im thinking this is a hardware error as both Windows Media Player and Nero give me errors while trying to write on this particular drive. It's possible, but unlikely for it to be a software error though as both programs give me different errors.

The WMP error just says to put a blank disc in the drive and wont accept the fact that I am telling it there is one in there, and the fact that whenever I close the drive it asks me what I want to do with the blank disc.

The Nero error is a bit more complex. It actually recognizes there is a disc in the drive and starts the burning process. However when it gets to the writing process it suddenly tells me the device is not available. This is immediately followed by Windows CD Writing Wizard spontaneously opening to tell me the CD was ejected from the drive.

Ive checked all the drivers for my DVD burner and to the best of my knowledge they are up to date. It's like my CD drive is lying to the computer about what it can do.

EDIT: My CD/DVD burner is TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S222A /EDIT

Here's the error log from Nero:

```
Windows XP 5.1
IA32
WinAspi: -
NT-SPTI used
Nero Version: 10.0.10.100
Internal Version: 10,0,10,100
Recorder: <TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S222A>Version: SA00 - HA 1 TA 0 - 10.0.10.100
Adapter driver: <Serial ATA> HA 1
Drive buffer : 2048kB
Bus Type : via Inquiry data
CD-ROM: <TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S222A >Version: SA00 - HA 1 TA 0 - 10.0.10.100
Adapter driver: <Serial ATA> HA 1
=== Scsi-Device-Map ===
DiskPeripheral : WDC WD5000AAJB-00YRA0 atapi Port 0 ID 0 DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral : TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S222A atapi Port 0 ID 1 DMA: Off
DiskPeripheral : Hitachi HDS721010CLA332 nvata Port 4 ID 2 DMA: Off
=== CDRom-Device-Map ===
TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S222A F: CdRom0
=======================
AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs: 
WriteBufferSize: 83886080 (0) Byte
BUFE : 0
Physical memory : 2046MB (2095596kB)
Free physical memory: 839MB (859884kB)
Memory in use : 58 %
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Disabled (0) 
16.4.2011
Audio CD
13:26:34 #1 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 464
LockMCN - completed sucessfully for IOCTL_STORAGE_MCN_CONTROL
 
13:26:34 #2 CDADOC -1 File Cdadoc.cpp, Line 1737
Audio item log info:
Audio document burn settings:
=============================
Burn mode: DAO,
CD Text: On,
Cache disk or network files: No,
Cache small files: No,
Cache files smaller than 65536 bytes.
Audio Multisession: No
List of audio tracks:
=====================
Track 01: Length: 02:20.56, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'To God be the Glory Enhanced.mp3'.
Track 02: Length: 02:20.56, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'To God be the Glory Enhanced.mp3'.
Track 03: Length: 02:20.56, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'To God be the Glory Enhanced.mp3'.
Track 04: Length: 02:20.56, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'To God be the Glory Enhanced.mp3'.
Track 05: Length: 02:20.56, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'To God be the Glory Enhanced.mp3'.
Track 06: Length: 02:20.56, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'To God be the Glory Enhanced.mp3'.
Track 07: Length: 02:20.56, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'To God be the Glory Enhanced.mp3'.
Track 08: Length: 02:20.56, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'To God be the Glory Enhanced.mp3'.
Track 09: Length: 02:20.56, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'To God be the Glory Enhanced.mp3'.
Track 10: Length: 02:20.56, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'To God be the Glory Enhanced.mp3'.
Track 11: Length: 02:20.56, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'To God be the Glory Enhanced.mp3'.
Track 12: Length: 02:20.56, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'To God be the Glory Enhanced.mp3'.
Track 13: Length: 02:20.56, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'To God be the Glory Enhanced.mp3'.
Track 14: Length: 02:20.56, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'To God be the Glory Enhanced.mp3'.
Track 15: Length: 02:20.56, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'To God be the Glory Enhanced.mp3'.
Track 16: Length: 02:20.56, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'To God be the Glory Enhanced.mp3'.
Track 17: Length: 02:20.56, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'To God be the Glory Enhanced.mp3'.
Total size: 40:26.52
 
13:26:34 #3 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3238
TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S222A
Super Link activated
 
13:26:34 #4 Text 0 File AudioCompilationImpl.cpp, Line 838
DRM: StartDrmRecording(RealRec:1, ImageRec:0, Copies:1)
DRM: Beginning burn process.
 
13:26:34 #5 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3568
Turn on Disc-At-Once, using CD-R/RW media
 
13:26:34 #6 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 314
[F: CDDVDW SH-S222A ] Last possible write address on media: 359843
Last address to be written: 181851
 
13:26:34 #7 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 326
[F: CDDVDW SH-S222A ] Write in overburning mode: NO (enabled: CD)
 
13:26:34 #8 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2890
Recorder: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S222A;
CDR code: 00 97 27 66; OSJ entry from: Ricoh Company Limited
ATIP Data:
Special Info [hex] 1: C0 00 B0, 2: 61 1B 42 (LI 97:27.66), 3: 4F 3B 47 (LO 79:59.71)
Additional Info [hex] 1: 00 00 80 (invalid), 2: 00 80 00 (invalid), 3: 00 80 80 (invalid)
 
13:26:34 #9 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 499
[F: CDDVDW SH-S222A ] >>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
=========================================
 
13:26:34 #10 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 785
Setup items (after recorder preparation)
0: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (To God be the Glory Enhanced.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 10556 (10556) = #10556/2:20.56
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 10556 blocks [F: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S222A]
1: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (To God be the Glory Enhanced.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 10556 (10556) = #10556/2:20.56
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 10556 blocks [F: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S222A]
2: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (To God be the Glory Enhanced.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 10556 (10556) = #10556/2:20.56
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 10556 blocks [F: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S222A]
3: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (To God be the Glory Enhanced.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 10556 (10556) = #10556/2:20.56
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 10556 blocks [F: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S222A]
4: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (To God be the Glory Enhanced.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 10556 (10556) = #10556/2:20.56
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 10556 blocks [F: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S222A]
5: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (To God be the Glory Enhanced.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 10556 (10556) = #10556/2:20.56
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 10556 blocks [F: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S222A]
6: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (To God be the Glory Enhanced.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 10556 (10556) = #10556/2:20.56
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 10556 blocks [F: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S222A]
7: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (To God be the Glory Enhanced.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 10556 (10556) = #10556/2:20.56
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 10556 blocks [F: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S222A]
8: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (To God be the Glory Enhanced.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 10556 (10556) = #10556/2:20.56
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 10556 blocks [F: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S222A]
9: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (To God be the Glory Enhanced.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 10556 (10556) = #10556/2:20.56
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 10556 blocks [F: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S222A]
10: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (To God be the Glory Enhanced.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 10556 (10556) = #10556/2:20.56
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 10556 blocks [F: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S222A]
11: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (To God be the Glory Enhanced.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 10556 (10556) = #10556/2:20.56
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 10556 blocks [F: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S222A]
12: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (To God be the Glory Enhanced.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 10556 (10556) = #10556/2:20.56
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 10556 blocks [F: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S222A]
13: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (To God be the Glory Enhanced.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 10556 (10556) = #10556/2:20.56
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 10556 blocks [F: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S222A]
14: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (To God be the Glory Enhanced.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 10556 (10556) = #10556/2:20.56
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 10556 blocks [F: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S222A]
15: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (To God be the Glory Enhanced.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 10556 (10556) = #10556/2:20.56
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 10556 blocks [F: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S222A]
16: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (To God be the Glory Enhanced.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 10556 (10556) = #10556/2:20.56
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 10556 blocks [F: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S222A]
--------------------------------------------------------------
 
13:26:34 #11 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1001
Prepare [F: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S222A] for write in CUE-sheet-DAO
DAO infos:
==========
MCN: " "
TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc fixated
Tracks 1 to 17: Idx 0 Idx 1 Next Trk
1: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 0 352800 25180512, ISRC ""
2: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 25180512 25533312 50361024, ISRC ""
3: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 50361024 50713824 75541536, ISRC ""
4: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 75541536 75894336 100722048, ISRC ""
5: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 100722048 101074848 125902560, ISRC ""
6: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 125902560 126255360 151083072, ISRC ""
7: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 151083072 151435872 176263584, ISRC ""
8: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 176263584 176616384 201444096, ISRC ""
9: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 201444096 201796896 226624608, ISRC ""
10: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 226624608 226977408 251805120, ISRC ""
11: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 251805120 252157920 276985632, ISRC ""
12: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 276985632 277338432 302166144, ISRC ""
13: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 302166144 302518944 327346656, ISRC ""
14: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 327346656 327699456 352527168, ISRC ""
15: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 352527168 352879968 377707680, ISRC ""
16: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 377707680 378060480 402888192, ISRC ""
17: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 402888192 403240992 428068704, ISRC ""
DAO layout:
===========
___Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_CtrlAdr_|_____Size_|______NWA_|_RecDep__________
-150 | lead-in | 0 | 0x01 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
-150 | 1 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 1 | 0x21 | 10556 | 0 | 0x00
10556 | 2 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
10706 | 2 | 1 | 0x21 | 10556 | 10706 | 0x00
21262 | 3 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
21412 | 3 | 1 | 0x21 | 10556 | 21412 | 0x00
31968 | 4 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
32118 | 4 | 1 | 0x21 | 10556 | 32118 | 0x00
42674 | 5 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
42824 | 5 | 1 | 0x21 | 10556 | 42824 | 0x00
53380 | 6 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
53530 | 6 | 1 | 0x21 | 10556 | 53530 | 0x00
64086 | 7 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
64236 | 7 | 1 | 0x21 | 10556 | 64236 | 0x00
74792 | 8 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
74942 | 8 | 1 | 0x21 | 10556 | 74942 | 0x00
85498 | 9 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
85648 | 9 | 1 | 0x21 | 10556 | 85648 | 0x00
96204 | 10 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
96354 | 10 | 1 | 0x21 | 10556 | 96354 | 0x00
106910 | 11 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
107060 | 11 | 1 | 0x21 | 10556 | 107060 | 0x00
117616 | 12 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
117766 | 12 | 1 | 0x21 | 10556 | 117766 | 0x00
128322 | 13 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
128472 | 13 | 1 | 0x21 | 10556 | 128472 | 0x00
139028 | 14 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
139178 | 14 | 1 | 0x21 | 10556 | 139178 | 0x00
149734 | 15 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
149884 | 15 | 1 | 0x21 | 10556 | 149884 | 0x00
160440 | 16 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
160590 | 16 | 1 | 0x21 | 10556 | 160590 | 0x00
171146 | 17 | 0 | 0x21 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
171296 | 17 | 1 | 0x21 | 10556 | 171296 | 0x00
181852 | lead-out | 1 | 0x01 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
MediaType: CD-R
 
13:26:34 #12 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 251
SPTILockVolume - completed successfully for FSCTL_LOCK_VOLUME
 
13:26:34 #13 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4278
Caching options: cache CDRom or Network-No, small files-No (<64KB)
 
13:26:34 #14 PHASE 28 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1827
Maximum transfer rate test started
 
13:26:34 #15 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2769
Verifying disc position of item 0 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0
 
13:26:34 #16 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2769
Verifying disc position of item 1 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #10706
 
13:26:34 #17 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2769
Verifying disc position of item 2 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #21412
 
13:26:34 #18 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2769
Verifying disc position of item 3 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #32118
 
13:26:34 #19 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2769
Verifying disc position of item 4 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #42824
 
13:26:34 #20 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2769
Verifying disc position of item 5 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #53530
 
13:26:34 #21 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2769
Verifying disc position of item 6 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #64236
 
13:26:34 #22 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2769
Verifying disc position of item 7 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #74942
 
13:26:34 #23 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2769
Verifying disc position of item 8 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #85648
 
13:26:34 #24 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2769
Verifying disc position of item 9 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #96354
 
13:26:34 #25 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2769
Verifying disc position of item 10 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #107060
 
13:26:34 #26 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2769
Verifying disc position of item 11 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #117766
 
13:26:34 #27 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2769
Verifying disc position of item 12 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #128472
 
13:26:34 #28 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2769
Verifying disc position of item 13 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #139178
 
13:26:34 #29 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2769
Verifying disc position of item 14 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #149884
 
13:26:34 #30 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2769
Verifying disc position of item 15 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #160590
 
13:26:34 #31 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2769
Verifying disc position of item 16 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #171296
 
13:26:34 #32 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 273
Pipe memory size 590400
 
13:27:02 #33 Text 0 File WriterStatus.cpp, Line 244
<F: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S222A> start writing Lead-Out at LBA 181852 (2C65Ch), length 0 blocks
 
13:27:02 #34 PHASE 29 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1776
Maximum transfer rate test completed: 94.7x (14,210 KB/s)
 
13:27:02 #35 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 498
Advanced Automatic Write Strategy (A-AWS) is supported. Current status is disabled
 
13:27:02 #36 PHASE 36 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1827
Burn process started at 40x (6,000 KB/s)
 
13:27:02 #37 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2769
Verifying disc position of item 0 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0
 
13:27:02 #38 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2769
Verifying disc position of item 1 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #10706
 
13:27:02 #39 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2769
Verifying disc position of item 2 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #21412
 
13:27:02 #40 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2769
Verifying disc position of item 3 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #32118
 
13:27:02 #41 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2769
Verifying disc position of item 4 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #42824
 
13:27:02 #42 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2769
Verifying disc position of item 5 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #53530
 
13:27:02 #43 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2769
Verifying disc position of item 6 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #64236
 
13:27:02 #44 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2769
Verifying disc position of item 7 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #74942
 
13:27:02 #45 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2769
Verifying disc position of item 8 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #85648
 
13:27:02 #46 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2769
Verifying disc position of item 9 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #96354
 
13:27:02 #47 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2769
Verifying disc position of item 10 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #107060
 
13:27:02 #48 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2769
Verifying disc position of item 11 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #117766
 
13:27:02 #49 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2769
Verifying disc position of item 12 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #128472
 
13:27:02 #50 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2769
Verifying disc position of item 13 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #139178
 
13:27:02 #51 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2769
Verifying disc position of item 14 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #149884
 
13:27:02 #52 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2769
Verifying disc position of item 15 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #160590
 
13:27:02 #53 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2769
Verifying disc position of item 16 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #171296
 
13:27:02 #54 Text 0 File MMC.cpp, Line 17643
StartDAO : CD-Text - On
 
13:27:02 #55 Text 0 File MMC.cpp, Line 21660
Set BUFE: Super Link -> ON 
 
13:27:02 #56 Text 0 File MMC.cpp, Line 17873
CueData, Len=288
21 00 00 41 00 00 00 00 
21 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 
21 01 01 00 00 00 02 00 
21 02 00 00 00 02 16 38 
21 02 01 00 00 02 18 38 
21 03 00 00 00 04 2d 25 
21 03 01 00 00 04 2f 25 
21 04 00 00 00 07 08 12 
21 04 01 00 00 07 0a 12 
21 05 00 00 00 09 1e 4a 
21 05 01 00 00 09 20 4a 
21 06 00 00 00 0b 35 37 
21 06 01 00 00 0b 37 37 
21 07 00 00 00 0e 10 24 
21 07 01 00 00 0e 12 24 
21 08 00 00 00 10 27 11 
21 08 01 00 00 10 29 11 
21 09 00 00 00 13 01 49 
21 09 01 00 00 13 03 49 
21 0a 00 00 00 15 18 36 
21 0a 01 00 00 15 1a 36 
21 0b 00 00 00 17 2f 23 
21 0b 01 00 00 17 31 23 
21 0c 00 00 00 1a 0a 10 
21 0c 01 00 00 1a 0c 10 
21 0d 00 00 00 1c 20 48 
21 0d 01 00 00 1c 22 48 
21 0e 00 00 00 1e 37 35 
21 0e 01 00 00 1e 39 35 
21 0f 00 00 00 21 12 22 
21 0f 01 00 00 21 14 22 
21 10 00 00 00 23 29 0f 
21 10 01 00 00 23 2b 0f 
21 11 00 00 00 26 03 47 
21 11 01 00 00 26 05 47 
01 aa 01 01 00 28 1a 34 
 
13:27:02 #57 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 273
Pipe memory size 83836800
 
13:30:03 #58 SPTI -600 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 217
CdRom0: SCSIStatus(x00) WinError(121) NeroError(-600)
CDB Data: 0x2A 00 FF FF D2 D9 00 02 AA 00 00 00 
Sense Key: 0x00 (KEY_NO_SENSE)
Sense Code: 0x00
Sense Qual: 0x00
Sense Area: 0x00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Buffer x0423abc0: Len xffc0
0x20 00 00 00 00 00 01 14 1B 32 01 07 1B 36 10 20 
0x18 26 14 20 1D 0A 22 19 20 00 04 01 02 36 21 25 
0x08 04 1D 2C 1B 37 09 39 08 04 15 2E 1A 02 10 38 
 
13:30:03 #59 TRANSFER -20 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 1222
Could not perform Write
 
13:30:03 #60 CDR -600 File Writer.cpp, Line 327
Device not available
F: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S222A
 
13:30:03 #61 SPTI -1114 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 217
CdRom0: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1114)
CDB Data: 0x51 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 
Sense Key: 0x06 (KEY_UNIT_ATTENTION)
Sense Code: 0x29
Sense Qual: 0x00
Sense Area: 0x70 00 06 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 29 
Buffer x04294000: Len x20
 
13:30:03 #62 CDR -1114 File WriterStatus.cpp, Line 291
Reset occurred
F: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S222A
 
13:30:03 #63 TRANSFER -24 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 1222
Could not perform end of Disc-at-once
 
13:30:03 #64 Text 0 File DVDPlusDualLayer.cpp, Line 1460
SetDriveCaps: Set LAST LBA of layer 1 to 0
 
13:30:03 #65 PHASE 38 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1827
Burn process failed at 40x (6,000 KB/s)
 
13:30:03 #66 Text 0 File AudioCompilationImpl.cpp, Line 863
DRM: DRM burn session terminated.
 
13:30:03 #67 Text 0 File AudioCompilationImpl.cpp, Line 892
DRM: Closing entire DRM handling. Bye.
 
13:30:03 #68 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 301
SPTIDismountVolume - completed successfully for FSCTL_DISMOUNT_VOLUME
 
13:30:03 #69 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 11916
DriveLocker: UnLockVolume completed
 
13:30:03 #70 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 464
UnLockMCN - completed sucessfully for IOCTL_STORAGE_MCN_CONTROL
 
Existing drivers:
Registry Keys:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AllocateCDROMs : 0 (Security Option)
```


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You have the common symptoms of a failing optical drive. Will the drive burn any other file/data? If not, replace it.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree.

The Nero log shows the following: Sense Key: 0x00 (KEY_NO_SENSE)

Which means the drive is not detecting the media.


----------



## Nilrem (Apr 16, 2011)

Sweet! Thanks for the quick replies! Just for covering all bases though, is there anything else it could be? Not that I doubt you guys but if there's something cheaper to fix that could cause this problem I'd like to know. Not to mention having an advanced start on what it could be if replacing the drive doesnt fix the error for some reason.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You can try this: Your CD or DVD drive can't read or write media
You can uninstall the drive in Device Manager and Windows will reinstall it on reboot.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Media detection is a function of the drive, and is not affected by the OS, drivers, or software.


----------

